# faire de l'esprit



## cinthia36

hola!

Como se podría traducir la expreción francesa "faire de l'esprit" en español? La frase que tengo que traducir es ésta:

_Quand on veut faire de l'esprit, il arrive que l'on mente un peu._
_*Cuando queremos hacer espiritu, ocurre que mentamos un poco.*_

Pero no pienso que "hacer espiritu" se dice, o sí? **** Gracias pero el inglés no nos sirve en este foro. Martine (Mod...)
Gracias

Bueno he encontrado la respuesta yo misma, la traducción es:

_hacerse el gracioso_

Es para los proximos que se intersarían a conocer la respuesta.


----------



## Montepinar

Hola, Cinthia
La traducción parece correcta. Hay que atender al contexto.
Me parece que te refieres a una cita de Le petit prince. Si es así, quizá más que "hacerse el gracioso" ahí el buen piloto lo que hace es "darse importancia".
Aunque lo digo de memoria y podría equivocarme. Además, el Principito está esperando una buena traducción al español.


----------



## cinthia36

Gracias!
sí, es una citación del Principito.


----------



## mariange

Hola, intervengo si me permitís.

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...) Otra posible traducción " *Cuando uno  quiere dárselas de* *gracioso*, ocurre que mentimos"


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Cinthia, aquí tienes una traducción al castellano de "Le petit prince". No sé si es buena o mala porque no he empleado tiempo en averiguarlo. Como curiosidad decir que en esta página "Le petit prince" está traducido a multitud de idiomas (incluido el euskera   ) _"Printze txikia"_

_Un saludo_


----------



## lpfr

No me parece "que hacerse el gracioso" sea una buena traducción de "faire de l'esprit". Aceptaría mejor "hacerse el gracioso con gracia o con elegancia". "Hacerse el gracioso" puede ser como Mister Beams o Louis de Funnes, pero no creo que eso sea  "faire de l'esprit" sino lo contrario. Como ejemplos de gente "d'esprit" mejor es tomar Oscar Wilde o Sacha Gitry.


----------



## cinthia36

Muchas gracias Tximeleta123!

La usaré para corregir mi traducción antes de entregarla al profesor!


----------



## cinthia36

Tximeleta123 said:


> *Gloups!*
> ¿He metido la pata?
> Ais-je fais une gaffe?
> 
> Desolée


 
No!
Solo es un ejercicio! No te preocupes! Así cuando el profesor nos preguntará, yo podré dar las respuestas correctas al primer intento!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



lpfr said:


> No me parece "que hacerse el gracioso" sea una buena traducción de "faire de l'esprit". Aceptaría mejor "hacerse el gracioso con gracia o con elegancia". "Hacerse el gracioso" puede ser como Mister Beams o Louis de Funnes, pero no creo que eso sea  "faire de l'esprit" sino lo contrario. Como ejemplos de gente "d'esprit" mejor es tomar Oscar Wilde o Sacha Gitry.


Completamentede acuerdo.
Otra propuesta:
- cuando queremos expresarnos con donaire / hacer muestras de donaire / actuar con donaire...
- cuando queremos ser ocurrentes

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cinthia36

Gracias Cinthia&martina por todas estas propuestas!

Hasta la proxima!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aunque se suele traducir por "dárselas de gracioso", yo prefiero 
*   mostrarse ingenioso* 
o *mostrarse ocurrente* (como indica Cintia&Martine)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que ingenio plus que l'esprit ( le trait d'esprit) c'est l'esprit d'invention, le talent. Au siècle d'or l'homme d'esprit était le _discreto_.
Iglesia, si toutefois ingenioso convient, je pense que _preciarse de_ _ingenioso_ vu le contexte pourrait convenir. Mais je suis d'accord avec la proposition de Mariange. On peut aussi dire: *echarla ou echárselas de gracioso.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

mariange said:


> Hola, intervengo si me permitís.
> No Cinthia, el subjuntivo de mentir es "mintamos". Pero además tiene razón Chics. En español no se usaría aquí el subjuntivo, sería por tanto " ocurre que mentimos", en presente.
> Otra posible traducción "
> *Cuando uno quiere dárselas de* *gracioso*, ocurre que mentimos"


 

Yo también pondría: cuando _uno quiere_ dárselas de gracioso, ocurre que...
                  o       cuando _queremos hacernos_ los graciosos, ....


----------



## lpfr

Creo que "dárselas de gracioso", "echárselas de gracioso" o "hacer el gracioso" tienen  el significado, opuesto a "faire de l'esprit".
  "Faire de l'esprit" es hacer humor con fineza y elegancia.
  Creo que la mejor traducción que se ha dado es la que dió Martine: "donaire".


----------



## GURB

Hola lpfr
No basta con decir creo, conviene justificarse. No pongo en el mismo plano las dos primeras y_ hacer el gracioso_ en que gracioso es sustantivo y, en efecto, tiene un sentido distinto como "faire le bouffon, le guignol...".
Yo he propuesto *echarla o echárselas de gracioso* en que *gracioso * significa "chistoso, agudo, lleno de donaire y gracia" según el DRAE. En las ediciones más antiguas venía justamente _echárselas de gracioso_ que ha desaparecido de la última. En el Dictionnaire Espagnol/français de DEnis/Pompidou/Maraval Hachette ed. la traducen por _faire de l'esprit_, siendo este diccionario una referencia entre los universitarios.
Galdós lo usa en este sentido en la Batalla de los Arapiles:
¡Yo enflaquezco y vos os presentáis a mí fresca, alegre y gordita! Inés lloraba de risa, pero de una manera tan franca y natural, que todo el enojo se iba desvaneciendo en aquellas chispas de alegría. Mi corazón se entendió con el suyo, como los hermanos que por un momento riñen, para quererse más. 
- Os abandono, porque amáis a otro, a una criatura vulgar y antipoética, señora -continué mirando su frente y haciendo con mis dedos movimiento semejante al abrir y cerrar de unas tijeras-; pero quiero llevarme un recuerdo vuestro, y así os corto ese mechón que os cuelga sobre la frente. 
Diciéndolo, cogí la preciosa cabeza y le di mil besos. 
- Que me lastimas, bárbaro -gritó sin cesar de reír. 
Acudió la condesa que en la cercana habitación estaba, y al verla, Inés, más roja que una amapola, le dijo: 
- Es Gabriel, que *la está echando  de gracioso* . (C'est Gabriel qui fait de l'esprit).

Sólo nos faltaría releer Agudeza y arte de ingenio, pero es demasiado fastidio.
El _donaire_ que propone Martine es exacto pero es difícil adaptarlo a una expresión verbal.
Sin más


----------



## Yul

Sans vouloir faire ombrage aux très intéressants propos précédents, je vois que dans "El Principito" de l'éditeur J.C.SÁEZ, on a traduit "Quand on veut faire de l'esprit, il arrive que l'on mente un peu" par"Cuando se quiere ser ingenioso, sucede que uno miente un poco".


Je ne mens pas, c'est à la page 58



Yul


----------



## filu

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola!

Leyendo _Les trois Mousquetaires_ de Alexandre Dumas me encuentro con esta expresión "faire de l'esprit dans la poêle à frire" y no se me ocurre ningún equivalente en español y no acabo de ver cómo adaptar las propuestas anteriormente expuestas... Os cito la frase:

"Ah ! maudit Gascon que je suis, _je ferais de l'esprit dans la poêle à frire_."

¡Gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola


> no acabo de ver cómo adaptar las propuestas anteriormente expuestas...


 Sin embargo, no ofrece dificultad.
*...sería ingenioso/ me las daría de ingenioso (gracioso) hasta en..*.


----------



## filu

Entonces "faire de l'esprit dans la pôele à frire" no es una _expresion figée_ de la lengua francesa...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Nicodi2

filu said:


> Entonces "faire de l'esprit dans la pôele à frire" no es una _expresion figée_ de la lengua francesa...
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Estimado filu, 

No lo es aunque _"Faire de l'esprit"_ sí existe.
Las traducciones que te ha ofrecido GURB me parecen válidas para traducir esta determinada expresión.

Un saludo


----------



## filu

¡Muchas Gracias!


----------

